# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Did you skip school a lot?

## Member11

I skipped school a lot because of anxiety and bullying. I used to go only 2-3 out of 5 days per week.

Anyone else used to do the same?

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

I rarely skippwd school. When I did, it was because it was the end og the year/semester and I wouldn't have been doing nothig all day. I pretended to be sick once and was sick but not like dying and I stayed home then. If my parents were more lenient, I'd have skipped a lot more but it would be more out of boredom than anxiety.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

Yeah, I skipped all of 6th grade to high school. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## Otherside

Yes, and I eventually dropped out. I'm now having to sort that mess out.

----------


## L

No, my anxiety kept me in school....in a weird way...I was too afraid to...

----------


## Koalafan

> No, my anxiety kept me in school....in a weird way...I was too afraid to...



This  :Tongue:  the anxiety of getting caught for skipping school was FAR greater than the anxiety of being in school. Which was still horrible

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

During last semester of high school. I had a bunch of what we referred to as "bird courses", i.e. easy computer classes and one simply called _Oceans_. No word of a lie, one class we had to label various parts of your standard fish on a handout. Wait, no, that may have been grade 11. Ah well, grade 12 was filled with classes that basically never had a full attendance. It's pretty much the only reason I was able to graduate.

We would get absent calls from the school if we missed a class, but I was able to delete them from the phone right before my parents got home. I got real sneaky with it.  :Tongue: 

I wish I could remember more. A lot of this stuff is really fuzzy for me. Probably mixed in with a buncha repressed memories.

----------


## Kirsebaer

During my last year of High School yes. Before that I always had above average grades, but as I lost interest in my last year, my grades took a turn for the worse.

----------


## Antidote

Yes. Around 14 was when it started. I just didn't fit into the school system for multiple reasons. The days were too long and exhausting for me. I couldn't focus, I had a lot of anxiety to contend with. I refused to do homework because I was slightly rebellious and resented that you had to spend over 6 hours at school only to go home and spend more hours doing the same sh.t. That should be your free, wind down time. The teachers were often disrespectful and went on power trips too. I got bullied by two teachers in fact (though that was just before I started wagging).

----------


## enfield

even after my mom changed jobs and no longer drove me and left for work before i had to catch the bus i still didn't skip that much. my teachers glared at you if you missed school days and the front desk person called your parents. my mom wasn't a parent to get overly upset at me skipping. she let me skip when i convinced her how behind i was and needed a day off to have a chance of catching up. but combined with my teachers glares, that was enough incentive for me to get to school. i missed maybe 2 days a month during my last year when things were a lot more lax.

for college i rarely ever went until i was dismissed when i never went at all. after restarting college i went a lot more because my teachers required it and while i still miss a few days a month its a good improvement.

----------


## Blush

I started skipping classes in 9th grade and stopped showing up almost entirely in 10th grade, then I ended up dropping out.

----------


## Rawr

> I skipped school a lot because of anxiety and bullying. I used to go only 2-3 out of 5 days per week.
> 
> Anyone else used to do the same?



YES! Exactly the same reasons too. I skipped so many days that often a Cop came out to the house & once I even had to talk to a Judge about why I was refusing to go to School.

----------


## Hexagon

I had an attendance rate of about 60% beginning in my freshman year of high school. I didn't drop out, but my attendance barely passed the minimum required to graduate.

----------


## meepie

I skipped school when I didn't do my projects. My mom was an enabler. *points at her* :damn kids:

----------


## sanspants

Yup, in fact I went a step farther-- I arranged a fake internship at the local newspaper through someone I knew, so I could leave every day at 11:10 AM, senior year. I also skipped an entire year of gym class. And tested out of 11th-grade English in 10th, then 12th grade English in 11th.  

Once I figured out how to work the system I spent very little time in school. I also skipped roughly half of college.

----------


## enfield

wow nice. i wish i learned to work the system that well. for college i was trying to work the system by majoring in math, not going to classes except for tests, and fulfilling most of the prerequisites through other means than taking the class, however my attempt failed. i got too distracted by the internet and didn't drop classes that i need to drop, so then i got F's in them, so then eventually after a few years, i got dismissed. so then i went to community college and now im a sheep that obeys the system!! 

but on the plus side i think im gonna get good grades in history for the first time in my life. which sounds like something a silly system - follower would be proud of, which it is, because that's what i've turned into. :[

----------

